# Mr.Southern Justice "In all his glory"



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Congratulations!!! :happydance:!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Super cute, congrats!!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Kind of concerned he's trying nurse and wants to but she just kind of keep sidestepping away from him she has never been nurse on before she's always been milked before we got her and we wanted her to nurse them any advice thanks


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Sometimes a mama will do that - this year one of my second fresheners did not want to nurse her kid for an hour or two after kidding. She was pretty sore. 
Every couple hours I would tie your girl and help her kid nurse. Is she still being attentive?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

If her udder is very tight it is sensitive and tender so it can make them jumpy. Or she is just not used to it. Once she realizes the kids nursing provides relief she should settle. Meanwhile - go out every 2 hours and halter/tie her to a fence and hold down the back legs so the little guy can have a good solid meal. Be sure to make him switch sides so he learns to use both teats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

Milk a little bit out from both sides into a 12 cc syringe(no needle) and feed it slowly at the back corner of the kids mouth, then try to latch the kid onto her.

Be sure you alternate on both sides.
If she gets too tight, you will have to milk her out a bit to make her more comfortable and so she doesn't get mastitis. 
Go out every couple of hours to allow kid to nurse. To be sure the kid knows how to find it and is doing good.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

We have seen him latch a few times she is very attentive to him he is up and acting good we did milk her and give him some just to make sure he had some in him


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Huzzah! He's a real cutie! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Aww


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

This was right before we had to help her...head first presentation


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

He was 10lbs...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good work and photo showing head, no legs. You can clearly see it. 

For any newbies in this situation.
First, break the bubble(if still there) and gently move the head back in, when mama pushes, stop, until she stops pushing, then proceed, when the head is pushed back enough to where you can search for the legs, find the front legs and bring them into forward position. 
Then try to pull the kid, in a downward motion, as the doe pushes.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

By the time my husband went in she had one leg and hoof delivered so he found the other and it came no problem but now we know the right way lol it was so amazing still tho its our first and cant wait for many more...she has a deformed teat on the right side so he has not been able to nurse on that side so I milked that side dry and got a little over a pint he is keeping her dry on the other side


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

love that white butt lol


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow, look at those long legs!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

He is so spunky ...he is our first kid ever lol kinda proud of him


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Congrats! :kid2:


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Amber89 said:


> View attachment 128821


Aww, what a cutie pie! Good job everyone concerned! Love those loooong ears!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very cute


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

He is a handsome boy and those ears are great! So many Nubians ears are getting shorter and thicker.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

I know it..,The ears are one of my favorite parts of the nubians


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

When I had nubians and crosses. I too loved their trademark ears. So beautiful.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

He is one spoiled brat!! Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------

